# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  ενισχηση σηματος wifi

## akaki

γεια σας θελω να παρω internet απο ενα σπιτι το οποιο απεχει 200 μετρα επειδη εχω λαπτοπ δεν εχω πολλες λυσεις (δεν θα ηθελα να τον ανοιξω για να φτιαξω εξωδο)ψαχνοντας βρηκα αυτο το μαραφετη http://www.ebw.gr/el-GR/Product/1150...Wi-Fi-unlocker θα κανει δουλεια τι λετε?και κατι αλο αυτη η κεραια ειναι στα νομιμα ορια εκπομπης?

----------


## picdev

πολύ κινέζικο μου μοιάζει, για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες, υψος , υπάρχει οπτική επαφή ?
αυτό έχει πολύ πέραση http://www.skroutz.gr/s/313562/TP-LINK-TL-WA5210G.html που είναι και έτοιμο για εξωτερική χρήση

----------

servicetron (03-07-12)

----------


## akaki

βασικα στο σημειο που ειμαι ειναι σχεδον το ψιλοτερο της περιοχης(17-20μ). Δεν εχω οπτικη επαφη με χωριζει η αποσταση που αναφερα συν 2 τοιχοι.Το ξερω οτι ειναι κινεζικο αλλα απο βιντεακια στο youtube ειδα οτι η εταιρια εχει περαση. αυτο που μου εδειξες το συνδεω me utp?ενδιαφερων αρκετα αν παρω κατι σαν και αυτο που εδειξες πρεπει να κανω καποια αλαγη στην wifi καρτα του laptop?

----------


## picdev

όχι δεν έχει σχέση το laptop, ναι και με utp μπορείς να το συνδέσεις και υποστηρίζει και power over ethernet για να το βάλεις σε εξωτερικό χώρο

----------


## vasilllis

> βασικα στο σημειο που ειμαι ειναι σχεδον το ψιλοτερο της περιοχης(17-20μ). Δεν εχω οπτικη επαφη με χωριζει η αποσταση που αναφερα συν 2 τοιχοι.Το ξερω οτι ειναι κινεζικο αλλα απο βιντεακια στο youtube ειδα οτι η εταιρια εχει περαση. αυτο που μου εδειξες το συνδεω me utp?ενδιαφερων αρκετα αν παρω κατι σαν και αυτο που εδειξες πρεπει να κανω καποια αλαγη στην wifi καρτα του laptop?



αυτο θα γινει το router που εχεις 200μ μακρια απο το σπιτι.Θα βαλεις την κεραια να κοιταει το σπιτι.Εχει μεγαλη εμεβελεια οποτε δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα.
 υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπορεσεις να χρησιμοποιησεις και το υπαρχον router (αν χρειαζεται και αν το υποστηριζει)στο σπιτι σαν repeater ωστε να εχεις τελειο σημα σε ολο το σπιτι.
Δεν χρειαζεται καμια αλλαγη.

----------


## Λαμπάτος

Λοιπον..επιδη ειμαι εμπειρος σε αυτον τον κλαδο θα απαντησω..η ralink σαν μαρκα ειναι πολυ καλη.τα 27 ευρω ειναι υπερπολλα για αυτο το πραμα..το tp-link ειναι μια χαρα αλλα ειναι η ακριβη λυση του θεματος..θα σου προτεινω την ποιο καλη λυση και με λιγα λεφτα το χρησιμοποιω χρονια τωρα http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Power...item3f09e3ccd5 με αυτη την κεραια http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alfa-7-dBi...item336390e1f4 και επιανα 80%+ σε 200 μετρα αποσταση και με εμποδια

----------


## vasilllis

> όχι δεν έχει σχέση το laptop, ναι και με utp μπορείς να το συνδέσεις και υποστηρίζει και power over ethernet για να το βάλεις σε εξωτερικό χώρο



απαντησαμε μαζι.
δεν το προτεινεις να το χρησιμοποιησει σαν router?

----------


## Λαμπάτος

για να κανει εκπομπη?

----------


## sargeid

Μια συμβουλή από προσωπική εμπειρία: Μακρυά από TP-Link (είχα πάρει 2 ασύρματες κάρτες pci και κολλούσαν όλο το pc και ένα access point ήταν τέρμα μάπα, εγώ level-one σου προτείνω)

----------


## Λαμπάτος

εγω τις pci τις θεωρω γενικα μουφα

----------


## picdev

> απαντησαμε μαζι.
> δεν το προτεινεις να το χρησιμοποιησει σαν router?



εσύ λες να το χρησιμοποιεί σαν client και εγώ σαν AP

----------

vasilllis (03-07-12)

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί δεν παίρνεις δυο UBNT πιάτα που τα έχουν όλα επάνω? Κάπου στα 100 θα σου βγει σύνολο. Εκτός αν θέλεις πιο φτηνό.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Λοιπον..επιδη ειμαι εμπειρος σε αυτον τον κλαδο θα απαντησω..η ralink σαν μαρκα ειναι πολυ καλη.τα 27 ευρω ειναι υπερπολλα για αυτο το πραμα..το tp-link ειναι μια χαρα αλλα ειναι η ακριβη λυση του θεματος..θα σου προτεινω την ποιο καλη λυση και με λιγα λεφτα το χρησιμοποιω χρονια τωρα http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Power...item3f09e3ccd5 με αυτη την κεραια http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alfa-7-dBi...item336390e1f4 και επιανα 80%+ σε 200 μετρα αποσταση και με εμποδια




Φίλε μου Μάνο ΔΕΝ μπορεί να βάλει το μηχάνημα που αναφέρεις γιατι είναι εκτός προδιαγραφών Ε.Ε.
Δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει μηχάνημα WiFi με έξοδο 500mW. Θα του κάνουν καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και θα φάει πρόστιμο.
Ασε που θα μπλοκάρει κάθε άλλο wifi στην περιοχή και θα τον βρίζουν ολοι οι γείτωνες.

 Το σωστότερο και πιο επαγγελματικό είναι να αγοράσει ένα σοβαρο WiFi Repeater και να το βάλει στο καλύτερο σημείο που μπορεί, στο σπίτι του. Ετσι ΔΕΝ θα χρειάζεται καλώδια σύνδεσης και θα μπορεί να έχει το laptop σε οποιο δωματιο του αρέσει.

Αν το σημείο εκπομπής είναι δύσκολο, μπορεί να χρησημοποιήσει ΚΑΙ εκει ένα WiFi Repeater.
Υπάρχει βέβαια περιορισμός στην ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης γιατι το κάθε WiFi Repeater υποβιβάζει την ταχύτητα στο μισό.

----------


## leosedf

Ε η εμπειρία.....
Με τα repeater απλά δεν κάνει δουλειά. Και οι αναμεταδότες γεμίζουν το φάσμα. Μια εξωτερική κεραία και είναι ΟΚ.
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product/7...max-apcpe.html
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product/7...max-apcpe.html
Κάποιο απ' τα δύο.Ένα από εδώ και ένα από εκεί και είσαι έτοιμος, με χαμηλή ισχύ.

----------


## akaki

Καταρχας ευχαριστω για την αμεσότητα και τις συμβουλες σας.Εγω θελω να ρωτησω αρχικα αν το μηχανιμα που ποσταρα στην αρχη ειναι μεσα στα επιτρεπομενα ορια εκπομπης γραφη συγκεκριμενα οτι μπορεις να το ρυθμησεις την ισχη απο 50-2000mw.Αν εγω το ρυθμησω στα 100mw θα εχω προβλημα στην απολαβη σηματος? μιλαγα με τον ανθρωπο απου θα περνω σημα και λογο βιασηνης πηγε και το αγορασε.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καταρχας ευχαριστω για την αμεσότητα και τις συμβουλες σας.Εγω θελω να ρωτησω αρχικα αν το μηχανιμα που ποσταρα στην αρχη ειναι μεσα στα επιτρεπομενα ορια εκπομπης γραφη συγκεκριμενα οτι μπορεις να το ρυθμησεις την ισχη απο 50-2000mw.Αν εγω το ρυθμησω στα 100mw θα εχω προβλημα στην απολαβη σηματος? μιλαγα με τον ανθρωπο απου θα περνω σημα και λογο βιασηνης πηγε και το αγορασε.




Καλησπέρα Ακη.
 Φιλε μου, η νομιμη ισχύς για την μπάντα των 2.4GHz είναι 100 mW e.i.r.p.
 Το μηχάνημα που έχεις βρεί ΔΕΝ μπορεί να λειτουργήσει στην Ελλάδα, μιας και η ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ (50mW) EIRP με απλό δίπολο θα είναι περίπου 900 mW. Αυτά τουλάχιστον λέει ο νόμος.

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...sNetworks.html

----------


## SV1JRT

Μόλις παρατήρησα και το παρακάτω κείμενο στην διαφήμηση του προιόντος.

*Με κεραία-δίπολο  απολαβής 38 dbi με SMA connector* και με ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ απο 50 mW ως  2000 mW, η απόσταση επικοινωνίας είναι περίπου 5 χιλιόμετρα σε ανοικτο χώρο. Αν αντικατασταθεί η εσωτερική κεραία που υπάρχει στην συσκευασία, με εξωτερική κεραία υψηλότερης απολαβής και ταυτόχρονα χρησιμοποιηθεί ομοαξονικά καλώδιο χαμηλών απωλειών, τοτε η εμβέλεια της*SignalKing RALINK 3070 290000N* αυξάνεται στα 7 χιλιόμετρα σε οπτική επαφή. Επίσης  μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως ACCESS POINT.

* Κεραι ΔΙΠΟΛΟ ΑΠΟΛΑΒΗΣ 38 dbi !!!!!!
 ΘΑ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΤΣΙΔΕΣ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ..... ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΨΩ ΤΑ ΠΤΥΧΙΑ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥ.......
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..... ΤΙ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ ΘΕΕΜΟΥ !!!

 ΑΝ εβγαζε 50mW και η κεραία του είχε 38 dbi απολαβή, η EIRP θα ήταν.... 800W !!!!!!
 ΝΑΙ.... ΟΚΤΑΚΟΣΙΑ WATT....

 Α Ρε τι απατεώνες υπάρχουν.....

*

----------


## akaki

> Μόλις παρατήρησα και το παρακάτω κείμενο στην διαφήμηση του προιόντος.
> 
> *Με κεραία-δίπολο  απολαβής 38 dbi με SMA connector* και με ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ απο 50 mW ως  2000 mW, η απόσταση επικοινωνίας είναι περίπου 5 χιλιόμετρα σε ανοικτο χώρο. Αν αντικατασταθεί η εσωτερική κεραία που υπάρχει στην συσκευασία, με εξωτερική κεραία υψηλότερης απολαβής και ταυτόχρονα χρησιμοποιηθεί ομοαξονικά καλώδιο χαμηλών απωλειών, τοτε η εμβέλεια της*SignalKing RALINK 3070 290000N* αυξάνεται στα 7 χιλιόμετρα σε οπτική επαφή. Επίσης  μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως ACCESS POINT.
> 
> * Κεραι ΔΙΠΟΛΟ ΑΠΟΛΑΒΗΣ 38 dbi !!!!!!
>  ΘΑ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΤΣΙΔΕΣ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ..... ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΨΩ ΤΑ ΠΤΥΧΙΑ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥ.......
> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..... ΤΙ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ ΘΕΕΜΟΥ !!!
> 
>  ΑΝ εβγαζε 50mW και η κεραία του είχε 38 dbi απολαβή, η EIRP θα ήταν.... 800W !!!!!!
> ...



Αν και ηλεκτρολογος στο επαγγελμα ειναι καποια πραγματα που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...Γιαυτο ειπαρχετε και εσεις...τσαμπα το πηρε λοιπον δεν πηραζει ας περιμενε... Αρα οι λυσεις ειναι (οι νόμιμες).
1)Η θα βαλω τα 2 πιατα που εδειξε ο leosedf 
2)το TP link το οποιο δεν ακουσα και καλα λογια
3)στο e-shop βρηκα  http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.535038 τι λετε?
4)Ερωτηση..αν βαλω ενα router και βαλω και μια καλη κεραια θα κανω δουλεια?
Καθε αποψη δεκτη ευχαριστω και παλη.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αν και ηλεκτρολογος στο επαγγελμα ειναι καποια πραγματα που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...Γιαυτο ειπαρχετε και εσεις...τσαμπα το πηρε λοιπον δεν πηραζει ας περιμενε... Αρα οι λυσεις ειναι (οι νόμιμες).
> 1)Η θα βαλω τα 2 πιατα που εδειξε ο leosedf 
> 2)το TP link το οποιο δεν ακουσα και καλα λογια
> Ερωτηση..αν βαλω ενα router και βαλω και μια καλη κεραια θα κανω δουλεια?
> Καθε αποψη δεκτη ευχαριστω και παλη.



 Δεν μπορεί να το επιστρέψει πίσω ??
 Εγώ θα διάλεγα την λύση του Κωσταντίνου.
 Αν και αρκετά ακριβή είναι η πιό σωστή τεχνικά.

 Αν δεν θέλει πιατα (για να μην φαίνονται) μπορεί να σκεφτεί την δική μου λύση με WiFi Repeater.
 Εξίσου ακριβή, αλλά διακριτική και ΙΣΩΣ να την βγάλει καθαρή με ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ repeater.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> *
>  ΑΝ εβγαζε 50mW και η κεραία του είχε 38 dbi απολαβή, η EIRP θα ήταν.... 800W !!!!!!
> *



την έφτιαξε ο γκιόλβας.

τί; δεν το πιστεύεις; ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΝΗΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΚΙΟΛΒΑ! ΑΝΘΕΛΛΗΝΑ! ΑΠΙΣΤΕ


εγώ λέω πιάτο με καλής ποιότητας κεραία

απο κεί και πέρα ralink tplink levelone σχετικά αδιάφορο (αν και προτιμώ τις usb κάρτες γιατί μπορώ να τις μπαζοβγάζω χωρίς reboot και μου δημιουργούν λιγότερα προβλήματα με DPC latency, ειδικά σε windows που το ndis.sys είναι ΓΙΑ ΣΦΑΛΙΑΡΕΣ)

----------


## SV1JRT

> την έφτιαξε ο γκιόλβας.
> 
> τί; δεν το πιστεύεις; ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΝΗΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΚΙΟΛΒΑ! ΑΝΘΕΛΛΗΝΑ! ΑΠΙΣΤΕ
> 
> 
> εγώ λέω πιάτο με καλής ποιότητας κεραία
> 
> απο κεί και πέρα ralink tplink levelone σχετικά αδιάφορο (αν και προτιμώ τις usb κάρτες γιατί μπορώ να τις μπαζοβγάζω χωρίς reboot και μου δημιουργούν λιγότερα προβλήματα με DPC latency, ειδικά σε windows που το ndis.sys είναι ΓΙΑ ΣΦΑΛΙΑΡΕΣ)




 Λίγα με τον Γκιόλβα ετσι ???
 Αυτός δεν πέθανε... Τηλεμεταφέρθηκε στο αιθέριο επιπεδο και κανει παρέα με τους Ελοχίμ και τους Κρόνιους !!!!
 ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..............

Ρε γαμώτο, έχουμε κάνει θεούς τις ξανθιές της TV με IQ-Ραδικιού και τους φελούς !!!
Πιστεύουμε ΑΚΟΜΑ σε ΑΣΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ, ΑΛΧΗΜΗΣΤΕΣ και ΜΥΣΤΙΚΙΣΤΕΣ εν έτη 2012 !!!!

BTW. Συμφωνω για τα πιάτα...
 Ασε που αν δεν πιάσει σήμα, μπορεί να τα κάνει πιατέλες για σερβίρισμα !!!

----------

αλπινιστης (03-07-12), 

leosedf (04-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Νομίζω με πιάτο θα πιάσει

ρε συ τελικά έχει καμία αξία το πιάτο σε συχνότητες wifi μήπως είναι χαμένα λεφτά; ή ένα πιάτο κάνει δουλειά ανεξαρτήτου συχνότητας;

----------


## akaki

Αρα μαλλον θα παραγκηλω δυο πιατα (αν χρειαστει να σερβιρω θα εχω ολο το σετ) :Tongue2:  και ενα τελευτεο βρηκα http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.535038 αλλα δεν λεει την ισχυ εκπομπης εχει ιδεα κανεις?

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

να σου πω, μόλις θυμήθηκα ότι ένας φίλος έχει κάνει λινκ με ασύρματο σε τρελή απόσταση μιλάμε από ψηλά σε βουνό μέχρι το κέντρο της πάτρας.

δώσ'μου λίγο

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

μια ιδέα:

δοκίμασε ανάκλαση: βρες ένα σημείο που το βλέπουν και οι δύο και να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν παθητικό επαναλήπτη

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αρα μαλλον θα παραγκηλω δυο πιατα (αν χρειαστει να σερβιρω θα εχω ολο το σετ) και ενα τελευτεο βρηκα http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.535038 αλλα δεν λεει την ισχυ εκπομπης εχει ιδεα κανεις?



Χαχαχαχα.... Αντε, σιγά σιγά θα την κάνεις την προίκα....
Το μηχανακι αυτό δεν το έχω δουλέψει, οπότε δεν ξέρω τι λέει... Στα χαρτιά βλέπω ένα Access Point με εσωτερική κεραία, στα 100mW.
 Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο... Δεν νομίζω να κάνεις δουλειά με αυτό για link.  (Σημείωση: 20dbm = 100mW. ΑΛΛΑ μην συσχετίσεις τα dbm με τα dbi. είναι τελειως διαφορετικά).

----------


## SV1JRT

> Νομίζω με πιάτο θα πιάσει
> 
> ρε συ τελικά έχει καμία αξία το πιάτο σε συχνότητες wifi μήπως είναι χαμένα λεφτά; ή ένα πιάτο κάνει δουλειά ανεξαρτήτου συχνότητας;



Ναι, φυσκικα και κάνει δουλειά. Η απολαβή του πιάτου είναι ανάλογη της συχνότητας και της διαμέτρου του πιάτου. Στο WiFi με ένα πιάτο 100cm χτυπάει άνετα 20 - 21 DBi.

----------


## SV1JRT

> μια ιδέα:
> 
> δοκίμασε ανάκλαση: βρες ένα σημείο που το βλέπουν και οι δύο και να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν παθητικό επαναλήπτη



Σεν είναι κακή ιδέα, αλλα θα χρειαστεί κατευθυντικές κεραίες και στα δύο σημεία... Π.Χ Yagi ή πιάτα.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Ναι, φυσκικα και κάνει δουλειά. Η απολαβή του πιάτου είναι ανάλογη της συχνότητας και της διαμέτρου του πιάτου. Στο WiFi με ένα πιάτο 100cm χτυπάει άνετα 20 - 21 DBi.



100cm ή 10cm?

----------


## akaki

> Χαχαχαχα.... Αντε, σιγά σιγά θα την κάνεις την προίκα....
> Το μηχανακι αυτό δεν το έχω δουλέψει, οπότε δεν ξέρω τι λέει... Στα χαρτιά βλέπω ένα Access Point με εσωτερική κεραία, στα 100mW.
>  Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο... Δεν νομίζω να κάνεις δουλειά με αυτό για link.  (Σημείωση: 20dbm = 100mW. ΑΛΛΑ μην συσχετίσεις τα dbm με τα dbi. είναι τελειως διαφορετικά).



Tουλαχιστον μπανω στο κλιμα...ηταν διαφοτιστικη η σημειωση σου.και απο το λεγομενα σου η κεραια αυτη ειναι στο μεγιστο νομιμο επιτρεπόμενο οριο.και δεν θα κανει και δουλεια.τα 5 χιλ εμβελια τι τα γραφουν?

----------


## button

> πολύ κινέζικο μου μοιάζει, για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες, υψος , υπάρχει οπτική επαφή ?
> αυτό έχει πολύ πέραση http://www.skroutz.gr/s/313562/TP-LINK-TL-WA5210G.html που είναι και έτοιμο για εξωτερική χρήση



Τo WA510G  θα κάνει δουλειά το έχω 10 μήνες και πιάνει μέσα απο πολυκατοικίες δημοτικό link και απο απόσταση 1500 μέτρων και τώρα έχω link απο 7κμ  ..
Τζάμι...............





> Μια συμβουλή από προσωπική εμπειρία: Μακρυά από TP-Link (είχα πάρει 2 ασύρματες κάρτες pci και κολλούσαν όλο το pc και ένα access point ήταν τέρμα μάπα, εγώ level-one σου προτείνω)



Γιατί μακρυά... Έχω το WA5210G δεν έβγαλε κανένα πρόβλημα έχω 2 USB δουλεύουν χρόνια εξαλλου το παιδί θέλει για laptop που κολλάει το pci

----------


## akaki

> Τo WA510G  θα κάνει δουλειά το έχω 10 μήνες και πιάνει μέσα απο πολυκατοικίες δημοτικό link και απο απόσταση 1500 μέτρων και τώρα έχω link απο 7κμ  ..
> Τζάμι...............
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί μακρυά... Έχω το WA5210G δεν έβγαλε κανένα πρόβλημα έχω 2 USB δουλεύουν χρόνια εξαλλου το παιδί θέλει για laptop που κολλάει το pci



Ευχαριστω θα το εχω στα υπόψιν μου ετσι και αλιος στα λεφτα ειναι και φτηνο απο την Ubiquiti και δεν ξερω αν θα κανω και δουλεια..και αφου λες οτι πιανει και τοσο μακρια τελια!!!εγω 200μετρα θελω να καλύψω

----------


## SV1JRT

> 100cm ή 10cm?



100cm. Ενα μέτρο φυσικα.....
 Τι να μας κάνουν τα 10 εκατοστα ??

----------


## SV1JRT

> Tουλαχιστον μπανω στο κλιμα...ηταν διαφοτιστικη η σημειωση σου.και απο το λεγομενα σου η κεραια αυτη ειναι στο μεγιστο νομιμο επιτρεπόμενο οριο.και δεν θα κανει και δουλεια.τα 5 χιλ εμβελια τι τα γραφουν?



Εεεε... καλά... Αφού ξέρεις οτι στις διαφημίσεις γράφουν ότι ναναι μπας και πουλήσουν.....
Απλά μερικοι γράφουν δράκους και κροκόδειλους και μερικοί γράφουν ελαφρά πιο πιστευτά πράγματα.

Γενικά, ένα WiFi Access point (όπως και κάθε πομπός αυτής της κατηγορίας / συχνότητας / ισχύος) μπορεί να φτάσει ΑΝΕΤΑ τα 10 με 15 χιλιομετρα ΑΝ υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μεταξύ των δύο σημείων. Ειδικά αν υπάρχει καμία σοβαρή κατευθυντική κεραία.

----------


## JOUN

> Τo WA510G  θα κάνει δουλειά το έχω 10 μήνες και πιάνει μέσα απο πολυκατοικίες δημοτικό link και απο απόσταση 1500 μέτρων και τώρα έχω link απο 7κμ  ..
> Τζάμι...............
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί μακρυά... Έχω το WA5210G δεν έβγαλε κανένα πρόβλημα έχω 2 USB δουλεύουν χρόνια εξαλλου το παιδί θέλει για laptop που κολλάει το pci



Το εχω παρει και εγω εδω και μια βδομαδα μετα απο προτροπη μελους του φορουμ και παει σφαιρα..Πιανει σε σημεια εντελως πισω απο την κεραια (που λογικα εχει την ελαχιστη απολαβη) τζαμι!

----------


## akaki

> Το εχω παρει και εγω εδω και μια βδομαδα μετα απο προτροπη μελους του φορουμ και παει σφαιρα..Πιανει σε σημεια εντελως πισω απο την κεραια (που λογικα εχει την ελαχιστη απολαβη) τζαμι!



Ευχαροστω για την πληροφορία και θα ελεγα οτι δεν ειναι και υπερβολικη η τιμη για την δουλεια που κανει οποτε παω να τσιμπήσω ενα....

----------


## lynx

> Μόλις παρατήρησα και το παρακάτω κείμενο στην διαφήμηση του προιόντος.
> 
> *Με κεραία-δίπολο απολαβής 38 dbi με SMA connector* και με ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ απο 50 mW ως 2000 mW, η απόσταση επικοινωνίας είναι περίπου 5 χιλιόμετρα σε ανοικτο χώρο. Αν αντικατασταθεί η εσωτερική κεραία που υπάρχει στην συσκευασία, με εξωτερική κεραία υψηλότερης απολαβής και ταυτόχρονα χρησιμοποιηθεί ομοαξονικά καλώδιο χαμηλών απωλειών, τοτε η εμβέλεια της*SignalKing RALINK 3070 290000N* αυξάνεται στα 7 χιλιόμετρα σε οπτική επαφή. Επίσης μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως ACCESS POINT.
> 
> *Κεραι ΔΙΠΟΛΟ ΑΠΟΛΑΒΗΣ 38 dbi !!!!!!
> ΘΑ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΤΣΙΔΕΣ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ..... ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΨΩ ΤΑ ΠΤΥΧΙΑ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥ.......
> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..... ΤΙ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ ΘΕΕΜΟΥ !!!
> 
> ΑΝ εβγαζε 50mW και η κεραία του είχε 38 dbi απολαβή, η EIRP θα ήταν.... 800W !!!!!!
> ...





το είδα και εγώ... η φωτογραφία του προιόντος είναι πιο προσγειωμένη, αναφέρει
την ισχύς της συσκευής στα 2000mW και το κέρδος της κεραίας στα 16dBi σε αντίθεση
με το κείμενο που είναι εντελώς ότι νάναι με ισχύς συσκευής 1Watt και κέρδος
κεραίας 38dBi αυτό μας δίνει ένα νούμερο *6.309Watt!!! (6.3kW) 



*άν απλά είναι ένα λάθος στο κείμενο νομίζω θα πρέπει να ενημερωθούν
απο τα τηλέφωνα που έχουν στο site, αν είναι προσπάθεια εξαπάτησης του
αγοραστικού κοινού και μάλιστα σε μιά δύσκολη περίοδο, τότε νομίζω 
αρμόδιοι είναι άλλοι φορείς...


Υ.Γ SW1JRT με 50mW radio και 38dBi κέρδος κεραίας θα έβγαζε ισχύς 316
και όχι 800Watt  :Smile:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Υ.Γ SW1JRT με 50mW radio και 38dBi κέρδος κεραίας θα έβγαζε ισχύς 316
> και όχι 800Watt



 Σωστα....
 Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Είχα κανει τον υπολογισμό στα γρήγορα στο μυαλό μου και επεσα έξω μερικα βαττάκια !!!!

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## radioamateur

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κατά πόσο ισχύουν αυτά που αναφέρονται στο video.





Εδώ το τύπος υπόσχεται και τι δεν υπόσχεται...

http://gpspocketpc.gr/phpbb/viewtopi...a0c49d622d9cac

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς κάποια από αυτές τις κάρτες ποια είναι λοιπόν η θαυματουργή κάρτα;

----------


## leosedf

Είναι για τον πίτσο όλα αυτά που δείχνει.

----------


## radioamateur

Το περίεργο όμως είναι η τεράστια διαφορά στην τιμή

http://www.bytheway.gr/showthread.php?t=40807 

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/95...er_54mbps.html



Δεν ξέρω αν μιλάμε βέβαια για την ίδια κάρτα...

----------


## SV2IPW

Θέλω να κλέβω ίντερνετ από τον γείτονα με το Thomson....Έχω ένα TP-LINK WA5210G...μπορώ ή πρέπει να ξέρω το dns Server του??? σε τι διαμόρφωση πρέπει να το δουλέψω???

----------


## JOUN

Παντως δεν μασας τα λογια σου,ετσι;

----------


## SV2IPW

Γιατί να το κρύψομε άλλωστε!!!

----------


## Panoss

Αν είναι κλειδωμένο, που κατά 99,99% θα είναι, πώς θα συνδεθείς;

----------


## SV2IPW

το κλειδί του thomson με κατάλληλο σπαστήρι το έσπασα και μπαίνω με το λάπτοπ κανονικά στο ιντερνετ...απλά δεν γνωρίζω πως θα ενισχύσω το σήμα του με το TP-LINK WA5210G

----------

